# VAPERITE | VAPECON 2019 SPECIALS



## Vaperite South Africa (29/8/19)

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RetroBoer (30/8/19)

Awesome deals, had my eye on a V GOD tube mech for a long time.And im sure the wife will stock up on those IVG juices you got there.Thanks for ruining my budget, 2min noodles it will be for September(priorities).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tayden Pillay (31/8/19)

@Yuvir Punwasi


----------

